# Bayfield 29 (1984)



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Need opinions on the Bayfield 29 as a "starter" boat. I am very new to sailing,and am looking for safe, dependable, cruising boat, that is fairly forgiving of a novice. I have my eye on a Bayfield 29 which is currently on the market and has caught my eye. As a first time to write on this site, I really respect the comments I have seen here, and I look forward to all responses.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

The Bayfield should meet all of the requirements that you have outlined. The Bayfield 29 should be a safe, dependable, cruising boat, that is fairly forgiving for a novice. That said, if you are new to the sport and really want to learn to sail well, (and learning to sail well is not important to everyone),you might do better buying a boat that is more responsive so that you can learn what works and what does not work. I would equate buying a Bayfield for a first boat as being a bit like buying a truck to learn to drive. You may learn how to get around but you won''t learn the finer points of driving as easily as you might in a smaller sedan. 

The other issue is the venue in which you will be sailing. Depending on where you sail you can expect to live with the prevailing wind conditions. As a beginning sailor it makes sense to try to find a boat that is suitable for the typical conditions your sailing area. Areas like the Chesapeake Bay and Long Island Sound typically have light winds. Other areas are known for higher winds. The Bayfield 29 is a boat best suited for moderate conditions. They are a bit heavy and under-canvassed for good light air performance and a bit under-ballasted for heavy air conditions. 

Welcome to sailing and good luck with your first boat.

Regards
Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the message Jeff, I really appreciate your reliability in responding on this site.
I will be sailing mostly in Galveston Bay and the Gulf of Mexico, with a hope of one day making it to the Carribbean.
My budget is set at 25000 and I would like to have a minimal hull size of 27ft.
Thanks again for your help.


----------

